# My Goal For 2008: No New Rods/Reels



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I am going to try and not puirchase a catfish rod and/or reel for the rest of this winter and the entire 2008 season. 

This is going to be tuff, but man I've got too much stuff. You can't walk in my garage and not step on an Abu reel or a cat rod.

To all my catfishing friends..... HELP ME!!!!!   If I show up with a new reel knock me upside my head!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll put the ball bat in the boat in the morning, one lumps or two...lol......... .................Doc


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i was getting ready to pm you.have a great deal on a couple like new big cats(real cheap)but since you out of the market..............................


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

misfit said:


> i was getting ready to pm you.have a great deal on a couple like new big cats(real cheap)but since you out of the market..............................


Rick, now if you said that you somehow found a couple Australian Shakespeare Black Tiger rods, I'd be going against my goal and gobbling them up real quick! 




Doctor said:


> I'll put the ball bat in the boat in the morning, one lumps or two...lol......... .................Doc


I know that I wont even make it to January. I always check the sporting good dept @ Walamrt just to see if they have put any Abu 6000's or 6500's on clearance!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Rick, now if you said that you somehow found a couple Australian Shakespeare Black Tiger rods, I'd be going against my goal and gobbling them up real quick!


LOL.but they wouldn't go as cheap  
i may actually think about selling them if i don't get in any more flatheading next year than i did this year............................which was ZIP


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Bryan, Ill bet you a Abu 7000 that you can not do it.... 
While i wish you luck, every time you buy new stuff, you feel guilty and sell me some of your other stuff at a good prices  

Perhaps the smarter man would say, at the end of 2008, I will not have any "MORE" rods or reels then I do now. That leaves room for great buys and a few selling to your buddies so you get fully upgraded.

My 2008 resulution is to buy all Mellons "I feel guilty for buying this" gear 

Cheers buddy!

Salmonid


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

If you are not going to buy and NEW catfish reels. I have a old Abu 6000 (lets call it a Musky reel) that I have done the following to:
1. Upgraded from the old cog antireverse to the new instant continuous antireverse rollor clutch bearing that has been properly lubed.
2. Newer style brake plate since the post for the antireverse cog is no longer needed. 
3. Newer style side plates. Cleaned and waxed.
4. Kept the old style spool clicker that can be adjusted by bending the spring. 
5. Upgraded the spool bearings to two and leaned and high performance lubed them.
6. Upgraded the worm gear idler to one with a high performance lubed ball bearing.
7. Upgraded the Worm gear pawl to a ceramic style that has much less friction and is much longer wearing. 
8. A power handle that is like the handle on the 7000.
9. Your choice of 6.3/1, 5.3/1 or 4.7 to one gearing with high performance lubrication.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

you can do it man! just think of all the money you have lost buying stuff and then re-selling it for much less with little or no use on the equipment........ now think of all the KFC, or long johns hushpuppies that you could have bought for US with all that money!  man i know its hard, thankfully i have learned to conquer the tackle obsession. keep re-peating this phrase in your head...... "let me get the 20 peice bucket, original recipe"


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

H2O Mellon said:


> I am going to try and not puirchase a catfish rod and/or reel for the rest of this winter and the entire 2008 season.
> 
> This is going to be tuff, but man I've got too much stuff. You can't walk in my garage and not step on an Abu reel or a cat rod.
> 
> To all my catfishing friends..... HELP ME!!!!!   If I show up with a new reel knock me upside my head!


Mellon, your darn right its going to be tough! Better do like I do and when I go somewhere with fishing stuff I just dont take any money. It works most times. 

Other than that, I think you would have any easier time running a marathon!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

h20, we will see tough guy........lol i promised my wife last year no more.........but i know santa is going to bring me a new noodle rod and a new st. croix panfish rod. poor woman, she just shakes her had..........


----------



## c-orth513 (Feb 1, 2008)

I feel your pain about not buying things

I have that problem with bass tackle, I went into BPS the other day and promised "A Few Odds & Ends, That's It!" because I have so much stuff I haven't used yet.

Just keep trying out your combos, and you will find a few you really like, and you won't be tempted anymore.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

c-orth513 said:


> Just keep trying out your combos, and you will find a few you really like, and you won't be tempted anymore.



Oh, it's not that. I have some great reels matched w/ great rods, I just love getting news ones! The latest members of Team Mellon are 3 new St Croix Rods and a Tiger Stick Lite.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Brian,

When you get ready to sell them contact me first :G

Doc


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

thats too bad bryan i just heard catfishconnection is having a buy one get one free on Abu 7000's lol


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

pendog66 said:


> thats too bad bryan i just heard catfishconnection is having a buy one get one free on Abu 7000's lol


I wish that were the case!


----------

